# Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Plays



## EN Publishing (Nov 18, 2022)

Get Sponsorship For Your Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Play Campaign​
EN Live is offering sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the *Level Up Advanced 5th Edition* system in their actual play campaigns.

The sponsorship will provide content creators with $400, official Level Up A5E Sponsorship Assets, and support promoting the campaign via EN Live and EN World.

Applicants do not need to have a minimum following on social media, and will not be selected based on the number of viewers they have, as EN Live is keen to support new and emerging TTRPG streamers with this sponsorship.

Applications are now open for streams taking place anytime between January and March 2023. EN Live will select 12 TTRPG Actual Play campaigns to sponsor in 2023.

If you are interested in applying or finding out more, please visit enworld.live 







Against the Dragonlords​
Launching in January 2023, _Against the Dragonlords_ is a livestreamed campaign running through the original _Dragonlance_ adventure, DL1: _Dragons of Despair_, using the _Level Up: Advenced 5E_ rules.

The show will run on Tuesday nights from 7pm-11pm GMT, starting on Tuesday, January 10th, and the Narrator will be Russ ‘Morrus’ Morrissey. We’ll have a cast announcement very soon!

Find out more at enworld.live


----------

